# Help my pipes won't smoke!!



## Phisher0420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey everybody I am new here I have some issues with the smokehouse I just spent the last week building hopefully somebody can give me some ideas on how to get the smoke to my smokehouse I have about 6 ft 7 ft of 6-in pipe run to a fire pit which is much lower than my smokehouse everything is buried fire pit is at ground level smokehouse pipe comes up under the fire pit therefore the pressure should be sucking it up into the smokehouse but I'm getting absolutely nothing any ideas on what I'm doing wrong.., sorry I forgot to include pics guys wasn't thinking I'm just so excited I got this thing finished on my own finally but here's some pics


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from Tennessee. Some good pics of what your setup looks like will help us help you better.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 12, 2021)

convection is your friend. You will have to have some heat in the smoke house to get the smoke rising.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 12, 2021)

Edit to the next post


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 12, 2021)

Phisher0420 said:


> smokehouse pipe comes up under the fire pit



Am I reading this right ??  The pipe comes into the firepit from the bottom...  under the fire ??


----------



## Phisher0420 (Apr 12, 2021)

kruizer said:


> convection is your friend. You will have to have some heat in the smoke house to get the smoke rising.


Thank you I forgot to add that part to my question do I need to warm it up just about an ambient temperatures cuz like today it's 45°, start the fire nothing I didn't even think I should probably warm everything up to be kind of close I'm still going to send pics so you guys can help me out a little more cuz this is my first outdoor one I'm used to buying them at the store and using them until they're rotted


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2021)

Pics would help what about draft haven't seen anything about what's drawing the heat and smoke into the smokehouse


----------



## IMAVGAN (Apr 12, 2021)

Don’t know what you’re thinking, but any open fire in the pit will have heat rising and will cause Air flow up & pull air from your wood shack. The only way to do what you want is to put in a fan to force air back to the wood shack or build a larger fire on that side.


----------



## Phisher0420 (Apr 12, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> Pics would help what about draft haven't seen anything about what's drawing the heat and smoke into the smokehouse


Air pressure is the only thing I should need to draw it in if I get the air warm inside the cold smoke house


IMAVGAN said:


> Don’t know what you’re thinking, but any open fire in the pit will have heat rising and will cause Air flow up & pull air from your wood shack. The only way to do what you want is to put in a fan to force air back to the wood shack or build a larger fire on that side.


I don't have an open fire pit it's buried in the ground that's another smokestack coming out I was told to have the fire pit buried and lower than the smokehouse run a pipe 6 to 10 ft and about a 20° angle which I'm just under that I think it's just because it was such a cold day my shack wasn't acclimated enough to pull the smoke up I have since dug it up made myself a firebox and that is in the ground now with the pipe running up into the smokehouse and everything seems to be working perfectly fine currently smoking ribs with some cherry wood and when that is done I will be smoking some fish with elder


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 13, 2021)

do you have a stack on top of your smoker to help create draft. i cant see one in your photos.


----------



## Phisher0420 (Apr 13, 2021)

Phisher0420 said:


> Hey everybody I am new here I have some issues with the smokehouse I just spent the last week building hopefully somebody can give me some ideas on how to get the smoke to my smokehouse I have about 6 ft 7 ft of 6-in pipe run to a fire pit which is much lower than my smokehouse everything is buried fire pit is at ground level smokehouse pipe comes up under the fire pit therefore the pressure should be sucking it up into the smokehouse but I'm getting absolutely nothing any ideas on what I'm doing wrong.., sorry I forgot to include pics guys wasn't thinking I'm just so excited I got this thing finished on my own finally but here's some pics


UPDATE!! 
Problem solved I pulled everything out of the trench relayed my pipe a little steeper pitched put in a different burn barrel I've been smoking ribs all night Thanks guys I appreciate everything you told me I'll take it all into consideration and use it in the future for sure


----------



## joetee (Apr 13, 2021)

Well it looks like you have a heat problem. If you want it to draft you need to get it all hot. Try using a weed burner to start the heat rising up through your chimney in the smoke shake. Then heat the underground pipe. And so on. Heat rises so everything will have to be hot to start the flow.


----------

